# Entry level Reel



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

Hey Guys, I was at Bass Pro today, and I started to purchase the "Shimano® Triton Graphite Levelwinds Reel" it was priced at $60. For some one that wants to purchase his first Casting reel and learn how to become a decent caster with it. Is this reel worth buying? I only want to spend $60-70.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

In that price range get a Abu 6500 C3. Not my favorite reel but it is a great reel for the price and there is a HUGE following of folks on here that will stand by them. The best thing about the reel is that as you get more into the reel tuning virus you have an almost unlimited supply and choices to hop it up. My other suggestion would be a Diawa Sl20SH. The Diawa is a bit more money but you can find a used one in near new condition for 50-70 bucks.


----------



## eklutna (Mar 12, 2006)

You can get a Penn Squidder at auction new in the box with a aluminum spool and warranty for between 40-70 dollars. You can mag the reel to make it easy to cast for less than ten dollars. There are plenty of sites that will show you how to mag a squidder.

You will not find a reel on the market with a better reputation for reliability or a more loyal fan base. Squidders have been around since 1938. Penn just stopped making them in 2004. However there are plenty of them on the market to get at a bargain. Start using the search function on this site or any surf fishing site and just type the word squidder and see how many hits you get. Then type any other reel on the market and see how many hits you get. There are plenty of people who own squidders that will be more than happy to help you learn or answer you questions. Do your self a favor and buy something that you can use for years and give to your grandchildren.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Question what rod are you going to put the reel on and what are you targeting? This is important in the selection. 

The Shimano you looked at is a trolling reel and not built for casting.

The Abu 6500 serries is the most versital reel out there.


----------



## Redhorse (Mar 1, 2006)

I have to agree with gilly on the 6500. I own several garcia's and they have many miles on them. Parts are readily available, and there's no limit to the custom possibilities you might consider in the future. You havn't mentioned what kind of casting you are going to be doing, so I'll mention another reel I purchased for my son last year and am pleased with. It's a PENN 220. Larger reel with more line capacity than a 6500 and they run about $65 new in the box, so it's in your price range.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Sorry I forgot to mention*

I will be using this reel for learning how to surf fish. I have not purchased a rod for it yet. I was actually about to post about rod selection.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Wanna learn to surf cast??....Get yourself an ABU 6500 of some sort, and a 10' Ocean Master 1-4oz. A good, versatile, combo that you won't get tired of!

If you need a little bigger, then the Slosh 20 and a 12' OM lite would do NICELY.

DON'T discount the advice on the squidder, they're fine reels, and if you learn to throw one, you can throw anything else.

CAN'T go wrong with OM rods!


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Railroader said:


> DON'T discount the advice on the squidder, they're fine reels, and if you learn to throw one, you can throw anything else.


I grew up throwing a Jigmaster (Basically a bigger squider with a faster retrieve). These are very good reels. How ever they do not have friction brakes since they were developed before the brakes. You need to feather the reel (thumb) as well as good casting techinque. Some people mag these reels(to add braking)I just feel this route can hide bad form or techinque while learning. On the form John Holden and Neil Mackellow(Black Beard) Both have webs site that can help you alot. Learn The OTG (Off The Ground) cast first.

Well back to the reel and rod.



Railroader said:


> Wanna learn to surf cast??....Get yourself an ABU 6500 of some sort, and a 10' Ocean Master 1-4oz. A good, versatile, combo that you won't get tired of!


This is a great combo a bit under gunned for Big Drum(would use it in calm water and open beach), But a great comination for all around surf fishing. I got that rod on Railroader advice and it is great. It will throw plugs and metal as well as bait rigs. Very useful.


----------



## Bayou Bob (Apr 25, 2006)

I have fished Abu's all my life and own about a dozen in different sizes. Nobody in my part of the world carries the big Abu mags so I can't actually look at them to compare them. The only way to get one is mail order or internet. What are the difference in construction between the International Mag and the Sports Mag and how are those two different other than the end bushings from the Mag Elite? Thanks in advance for the advice. Bob


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Ok, I'm half way there..*

I went to a highly recommended tackel shop on Eastern Ave (Baltimore), and talk with a man that also comes highy recommended. He told me in his personal opinion I should get the 10 foot Tsunami with the Dawia SL-20SH. I brought the rod and plan on getting the reel with in a month. For now I'm practicing (open field) with my old Catmaxx baitcaster reel. I'm prabably averagng 40 yeards now. I hope to get to 80 before I go fishing. Question! I know the catmaxx is not on the same level as the SL-20SH; so if I'm averagingf 40 yards with it should I at least get that with the Dawia? Please feel free to give me your honest opinions... Thanks


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Tough to compare a reel like the catmax to a SLOSH. I have seen guys toss a slo20well over 100 yrds. Make sure when you get the reel you either put in the two RED brakes or have the tackle shop do it for ya.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Tsunami is a good rod....And as for the ol' Catmax...When you get to throwing it well, the Slosh should be an easy transition, and pick you up some distance as well. The equipment is not nearly as important as the technique...You can NOT BUY good casting, you have to put in the time and practice.

Having a good time and learning something new is the most important.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

The Catmaxx reel should work fairly well. You may need to play with the brakes(the 6 pins inside the reel follow the manual)
You did not say what you are throwing for practise. The Tsunami TSTSC 1002H is rated 4-6 oz. So something in that range should work.
I feel you need to work on the form you should be able to do much better than that. Try to prevent bad habits since they are harder to break later. Get the proper instruction.


----------



## Kwesi W. (Apr 14, 2006)

*Thanks Guys..*

Ok I have my first combo.. ( Tsunami & Dawia ) I was thinking about going to Sandy Point over the weekend to practice. I would love to have one of you surfcasting guys come out and maybe give me a help. Baits on me!


----------

